# Coleman Instant Tent



## 3ringer (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody have or seen the Coleman Instant Tent ? It looks really easy to set up and take down. Coleman claims that it can be done in 1 minute.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a video.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't find this tent at any local retail store. It must be so popular that they can't keep it stocked. I may have to order one from The Coleman Outlet Store.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 14, 2011)

Just bought a Coleman Instant Tent from Amazon for $199 with no tax and free shipping.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 15, 2011)

seems like it would be hot if it rained, with no fly to let air out and the windows up.


----------



## urbd115 (May 29, 2011)

I saw this tent at walmart in Warner Robins for $150


----------

